# building a MAC neutrals palette for my kit



## pemily (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

  	I was hoping for some advice from the pros....


  	I have an extremely large collection of m/u both Mac and other High end brands.
  	I have just started a makeup course and purchased a kit (all MUFE). Tonight was the first application night, I quickly realised what I needed that wasn't in the kit. for example: eyeliner, blush, a selection of eyeshadows (the kit came with a MUFE Palette but I really do need more i.e shimmers etc).

  	I am having trouble with the transition of putting my items into the kit or whether to buy new products for my kit.... some advice from others whom have been through this would be great....

  	Also, I think a starting point would be a neutral eyeshadow palette (MAC 15 pan).. could the pro's give me a list of universal colours they would recommend.

  	I feel like I am having withdrawls/breathing problems about my personal stuff going into a kit....


  	TIA.


----------



## boujoischic (Apr 11, 2013)

For neutrals I recommend Saddle, Brown Down, Brule, Rice paper,  Espresso, Grain, Kid, Carbon, and Amber light. These are the colors I can remember off the top of my head in my neutral palette hope this helps


----------

